# Plants.............



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Could I put plants from a craft shop in my tanks?
I would clean them and soak them before i would add them!
I was just wandering because there is a larger selection of plants there!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

why did I get more answers off of Yahoo Answers?


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Desi<3 said:


> why did I get more answers off of Yahoo Answers?


I hope they gave you the right one.

For my 2 bucks I wouldn't, you never know what materials and dyes are used in decorations that aren't made for aquarium use.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I was worried about giving wrong advise here too.
I have heard of people using these types of artificial plants.
If you choose to, be sure there are no wires inside the plastic stems.
And beware of silk plants that have a perfume to them.


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for somebody answering!
The people on Yahoo said the same thing as you guts.
I just wasnt sure about the whole thing because of wires ect.
but thanks for your advice!


----------

